# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  كيف أكون ناجحاً في حياتي؟...."المبدأ رقم 1000"

## نادين

كيف أكون ناجحاً في حياتي؟

الاجابة ببساطة هي:

” لكي تكون ناجحاً في حياتك يجب عليك بعد طلب العون من الله اولا ثم أن تطبق المبدأ رقم 1000″

فما هو سر النجاح إذاً؟

“سر النجاح بعد توفيق الله يكمن في المبدأ رقم 1000”

إذاً ما هي أهم صفة من صفات الناجحين؟

أهم صفة من صفات الناجحين هي “المحافظة على تطبيق المبدأ رقم 1000”

المبدأ رقم 1000… المبدأ رقم 1000!!!

ما هو المبدأ رقم 1000 هذا؟

عزيزي القارئ

إن لم تكن تعرف من قبل ما هو المبدأ رقم 1000, فاقرأ القصة التالية لتعرف الإجابة.

يقول أحد الأشخاص:

” ذات مساء ذهبت لحضور كورس تدريبي في ولاية واشنطن, وفي استراحة الغذاء, جلست على إحدى موائد الطاعم بمفردي, بينما كانت كل الموائد الأخرى التي تتناثر في كل أنحاء القاعة مشغوله عن أخرها بأناس من مشارب شتى.

وكوني كنت هناك بمفردي بلا صديق يسامرني على الطعام رحت أسترق عدة نظرات خاطفة على كل المحطين بي, نظراتي لهم لم تكن اعجاباً أو انبهاراً بل كنت أشعر بالخجل لاعتقادي أن كل الناس ينظرون الي وأنا اتناول الطعام بمفردي, أثناء تجولي بنظري لمحت رجل متقدم في السن وبجواره سيدة شابة (جميلة أخر حاجة), كانا يقفان بالقرب من البوفيه, ويحملان أطباق الطعام ويتلفتون يميناً ويساراً وعلى وجههم ابتسامة صفراء تخفي حيائهم الذي يعادل حيائي أو يقل قليلاً, فهمت أنهما يبحثان عن مكان ليجلسا فيه لتناول الطعام, قمت من مكاني على الفور وتقدمت نحوهما ودعوتهما للجلوس معي على المائدة, تردد الرجل العجوز أو لنقول أنه أدعى التردد, لكنه أذعن أخيراً أمام إصراري الشديد.

أثناء تناولنا للطعام بدأنا نتحدث سوياً على مضض, بدأ الحديث بسيطاً عن الكورس وجودته لكنه ما لبث أن تصاعد حتى خضنا في أمور شتى قمتها أننا وصلنا للحظة التعريف بالاسم والصفة, عرفته بنفسي وهو كذلك عرفني بنفسه وقال أن اسمه (كوب كوبماير). حينما سمعت هذا الاسم تجمدت فرائسي وارتعشت أطرافي من هول المفاجأة, فهذا الاسم أعرفه جيداً, أعرفه من زمن بعيد, من أيام الصبا.

إنه (كوب كوبماير) اسطورة علم التنمية البشرية, هذا الرجل الذي كتب أروع وأشهر الكتب في التنمية البشرية, من ضمن كتبه هذه كتاب يتحدث عن 1000 مبدأ للنجاح, المعلومات التي في هذا الكتاب هي حصيلة ما جمعه خلال 50 سنة من البحث والدراسة. لقد قرأت هذا الكتاب عدة مرات من الجلدة الى الجلدة ومازلت أحتفظ به في مكتبتي حتى الآن.

حاولت أن أتمالك نفسي من هول المفاجأة, وعبرت له عن مدى حبي واعجابي بكل أعماله, فسعد بكلامي وإطرائي الغير مبالغ فيه, فتحدثنا لوقت طويل وخضنا في امور كثيرة حتى وجدت نفسي أوجه له في نهاية الحوار هذا السؤال ” سيدي ما هو أهم مبدأ من مبادئ النجاح الألف التي اكتشفتها وذكرتها في كتابك؟”

ابتسم وهو يصدر غمزة من عينية كناية عن أن هذا السؤال وجه اليه أكثر من مرة ثم تدارك قائلاً ” اهم مبدأ من مبادئ النجاح التي اكتشفتها من خلال البحث والخبرة يتلخص في المقولة التي ذكرها “توماس هيوكسلي” من سنوات طويلة حينما قال ” أفعل ما يجب عليك فعله.. وقتما يتحتم عليك فعله… سواء أكنت تحب هذا الفعل … أو كنت لا تحبه” ثم سكت برهة قبل أن يضيف ” يا عزيزي مبادئ النجاح ال 999 التي ذكرتها في كتابي ليس لها قيمة بدون تطبيق هذه المقولة التي قالها “توماس هيوكسلي“. تلك المقولة التي أسميها أنا المبدأرقم 1000 ويسميها غيري 



” مبدأ الالتزام الذاتي” self discipline
ما هو مبدأ الالتزام الذاتي؟

أريد أن أصلي الفروض في جماعة؟ أريد أن أقرا كتاب كل أسبوع؟ أريد أن أقلع عن التدخين؟ أريد تعلم لغة أجنبية؟, أريد أن أصبح غنياً؟ أريد أن أحب؟ أريد أن أتزوج؟ أريد أن أكون جريئاً؟ أريد أن أكون مخلصاً؟ أريد أن أكون محبوباً؟ اريد أن أكون ناجحاً في حياتي؟ أريد أن أكون رياضياً؟ أريد أن أكون مشهوراً؟

عزيزي القارئ لن تستطيع تحقيق كل هذه الأمنيات بدون تطبيق المبدأ رقم 1000… لن تستطيع تحقيق أي شيء في الحياة بدون أن يكون لديك ” الالتزام الذاتي”

مصطلح الالتزام الذاتي عزيزي القارئ معناه الدقيق هو ” مجاهدة النفس” تماماً كما ورد في القصة السابقة “أن تفعل ما يجب عليك فعله.. وقتما يتحتم عليك فعله… سواء أكنت تحب هذا الفعل أو كنت لا تحبه”, مبدأ الالتزام الذاتي أو مجاهدة النفس هو ذلك المبدأ الذي ذكره رسول الله منذ اكثر من 1400 سنة حينما أطلق عليه اسم “الجهاد الأكبر”

عليك أن تصلي في جماعة وتجاهد نفسك في سبيل ذلك. (فعل ما يجب عليك فعله),

الآن .. ليس غداً .. ليس حينما تكبر .. ليس حينما تبلغ الثلاثين أو الأربعين (وقتما يتحتم عليك فعله),

مهما كان هذا الأمر صعب عليك. مع الممارسة والتعود سيسهل عليك ما هو صعب. (سواء أكنت تحب هذا الفعل أو كنت لا تحبه)

عليك أن تتعلم ما تود تعلمه الآن وليس العام القادم أو بعد تحسن ظروفك الصعبة, افعل ذلك بأي طريقة سواء أكانت الظروف معك أو ضدك..

طبق ما تقرأ الآن في هذه اللحظة مهما كان الأمر شاقاً…

وكذلك في كل أحلامنا علينا أن نلتزم بتحقيقها في الوقت المناسب مهما كانت الصعوبات والظروف المعاكسة التي تواجهنا, فالانتظار ليس في صالحنا, والعمر يمضي

والتسويف يقتل أحياناً…

قال تعالى:

‏{‏وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُمْ سُبُلَنَا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ}‏ ‏(‏‏(‏العنكبوت‏:‏29‏)‏‏)‏‏.

منقول

----------

